# first time story



## hoochfisher (Mar 17, 2010)

i just started predator hunting about two months ago. my first time out was with Mr. Mike. we went to one location and call in the beauty of a red fox in my avatar in less than five minutes. mike got him on the run. 
we went to our second location, a deep swampy area with heavy, heavy brush. we got set up and started calling. ran a hurt pup call for two minutes, listened and looked for two minutes, looked down and turned the call back on. looked up and had a huge male yote 10 yards from us! all you could see was an ear and chest. i was hunting with a 30.06, the only gun i owned at the time. got him in the scope and fired. i wish i had a pic to show for it, but i missed him! the only reasoning i can come up with is the brush deflected my shot into the unknown. i have since corrected the problem and got a 12 gauge! no more deflected shots!

looking forward to posting my success stories and hearing yours,
hooch


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

That was a fun time, lets do it again!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With a scope sitting an inch and a half to two inches higher than the bore at 10 yds if you didn't hold a little high you may have shot right under him. Add in nerves on your first trip and oh well live and learn.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey glad to hear you had a good time. I bet you are hooked on Yotes now ! LOL Tell Mike i said HI.


----------

